# Safe after washing nets with tapwater?



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

been looking for an answer with google but not yet found it sooo...
i have a couple of little bags for my gravel vaccum and after use i wash them under hot tapwater and put them on the radiators to dry..
question is...
Once dried out is that the chlorine gone or does it stay till its reactivated by getting wet again?
know they recon it takes 24hours to evaporate from water, so will it evaporate quicker through the heat or dry into the net..
answers on a postcard tooooo...... :?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

w k......no worries with the chlorine..it will be gone...but even if you just rinsed them and used them right away , there isn't a test method or device(meter) that could measure the minute amount of chlorine that would be in the tank water...unless maybe your tap water is almost pure chlorine...
we do at least 30% weekly water changes here and we DO NOT dechlorinate....the only time we do that is when it is 50% or more...


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

k thx...


----------

